# Socrates quote for Ancien Greek translation



## othellos

Hi,
I have a Philosophy project to hand in.
I need the Ancient Greek translation of this Socrates quote:
"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is a habit"
If anybody can paraphrase it in Latin as well it will a big plus for my work.
Thanks in advance


----------



## joeydim

Είμαστε αυτό που κάνουμε επανειλημμένως. Η τελειότητα, έτσι, δεν είναι μια πράξη αλλά μια συνήθεια

*Αριστοτέλης*

We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence then, is not an act but a habit.

*Aristotle (not Socrates) 
 and to be more precise
This is a quotation not from Aristotle, but from Will Durant, The Story of Philosophy, where Mr. Durant gives a summation of what Aristotle says in the Nicomachean Ethics. (See http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Aristotle).*


----------



## joeydim

After having done some researh, I'm not quite sure though -> Latin: " Excellentia ergo non est actus, sed habitus."


----------



## bearded

joeydim said:


> Είμαστε αυτό που κάνουμε επανειλημμένως. Η τελειότητα, έτσι, δεν είναι μια πράξη αλλά μια


Hello; isn't that modern Greek?  The OP asked for an Ancient Greek translation...


----------



## joeydim

You are right.I have not onticed that. I'm sorry.


----------



## Polyvius

I gave it a try: 
We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is a habit
Ημετέρα φύσις αι καθ' έξιν πράξεις εστί. Αριστεία ουν έξις (εστί).


----------



## othellos

Thanks all of you.
Very helpful indeed.
I must look for Socrates quotes though because my paper has a theme about him.


----------



## Scholiast

Aristotelian might be...

άρετή μἑν οὖν ἕξις

Σ


----------

